# Why do old people move so slow?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hope you like this as much as I did.

"Old people move slow because they have learned by experience and observation the dangers of moving too fast. Driving too fast increases your risk of hitting things. Answering too quickly means you have not given yourself enough time to think through what was asked. Constantly changing directions means you aren't very good at picking out the right direction."

"The most significant reason I can think of is that they are weighed down with the collective experience and wisdom that only comes from having survived all the stupid mistakes that the younger person has yet to make."

"Hopefully this post hasn't triggered anyone and God forbid I am the cause of the creation of yet another safe space. If you feel I have been unfair in any way, tough shit. I am old and know that your feelings, while fragile, will heal with age."

https://theleansubmariner.com/2018/04/25/why-do-older-people-move-so-slow/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And why do old people always smell like moth balls and stale cheetos?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> And why do old people always smell like moth balls and stale cheetos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Why do newborn babies always smell like turkey soup?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Hmmm... old people you say?
I am 60 years old, with bad knees and somewhat overweight. In addition, I have PPPD, a neurological condition which causes dizziness. Top all that off with 1st stage emphysema, and you have the picture.
When I go into WallyWorld, it is not "old people" in my way. I find myself, lame as I am, wheeling left and right to get around all the younger people in the way.
These people move with no sense of purpose whatsoever... like re-animated corpse-drones, hypnotized by some shelf item and frozen in place with their cart (and meter-wide butt) stationed at center isle. How anyone is able to continue surviving while having absolutely no awareness of their surroundings is beyond me. They start at the entrance, shambling bleary-eyed upstream via the exit rather than entrance, oblivious to the foot-high "EXIT" right on the door at eye level, and all the people and carts attempting to navigate around them to get out. THEN they grab a cart and one of those free sanitary wipes, then proceed to wipe down the cart right in the bottleneck of the entrance... oblivious to others now waiting behind them to get inside. If they are a family, they somehow effortlessly mange to spread out across each isle, blocking traffic in both directions. You can stand there with your own cart and glower at them... they often turn and see you, register nothing, and the empty head swivels back to again chatter about what might be needed for tonight's dinner.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I move slow, am 65, because I am retired and don’t have a deadline to be anywhere.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You guys have to get to the gym. I go daily, and kids (that would be guys 35 and younger) still get out of my way.

I'm 68, just got my yearly physical and the doc says I'm more like 50. As for moving, you guys should try stretching. I first learned to do it when I was taking fencing. I can do a yoga "pigeon" laying flat to the mat.

Oh, and eat dates, lots of them. Your colon will thank you...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Because they have nowhere to go, and all day to get there


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Iv'e survived all my youthful stupid mistakes, of which there were many. I think I have earned the right and have the scares, aches, and pains to prove it, to move as slow as I damn well please. :devil:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm 55 and feel like I'm 70, DR what's that. To many years wrecking my body to make a buck. I move slow cause I never know which knee, ankle or hip will pop out or lock up. Gym is a place to go watch my nephews play sports, if I can climb up those shaky bleachers.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> You guys have to get to the gym. I go daily, and kids (that would be guys 35 and younger) still get out of my way.
> 
> I'm 68, just got my yearly physical and the doc says I'm more like 50. As for moving, you guys should try stretching. I first learned to do it when I was taking fencing. I can do a yoga "pigeon" laying flat to the mat.
> 
> Oh, and eat dates, lots of them. Your colon will thank you...


Agreed.
I LIVE in a gym with my best friend of 30+ years... squat racks, Olympic sets, leg press, nautilus machines, dumbbell racks, back machines, the absolute works. Have worked out since my 20's as an amateur bodybuilder, and use floor/stretch bars between sets. I also ride my bicycle 25 miles 3 times a week and on all errands like shopping.... and jog (well, the sasquatch shuffle I call it) every day for 40 minutes. Nonetheless, I am still host to a variety of ailments which only get worse... every life degenerates and ends. With all things equal, doing all the right things, some folks still end up in care homes in their 60's, some swim the English channel at 90. Even with mitigation, that's the way it is. No reason not to resist! But nobody's in the gym more than me... I even sleep here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I move with Situational Awareness. 

I try and live my entire life with SA in mind. Sometimes I move fast, other times I move slow. I may not be always right or wrong in my decisions on how I move, but I am constantly thinking about my pace, my direction, my goal or my evasiveness. 

It may sound like BS to some of you, but there are very few moments of my day that I am not moving with a purpose. Your head does not need to be on a swivel to know what is around you or what is NOT around you. 

But no, I do not run much anymore. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Notold63 said:


> I move slow, am 65, because I am retired and don't have a deadline to be anywhere.


I am 77 and in the same boat, except for medical appointments for us.

I don't really move slow with the pain med's attenuating the bursitis and arthritis.

Mind and coordination are just as good as when at 50.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Would you punks speak up? I left my hearing back in the 80s.

And get off my lawn!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I prescribe to the theory, that God has granted me with xxxx amount of heartbeats, don't waste them!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I move with Situational Awareness.
> 
> I try and live my entire life with SA in mind. Sometimes I move fast, other times I move slow. I may not be always right or wrong in my decisions on how I move, but I am constantly thinking about my pace, my direction, my goal or my evasiveness.
> 
> ...


Go Mr Slippy!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have bad knees, arthritis in my shoulders and hands, and a bad back. I’m hard of hearing and my sight stinks. I also have two lungs that were heavily exposed to asbestos. I move slow sometimes. I earned that right working hard every day all my life. I subscribe to the previously mentioned theory “if you don’t like it, tough shit!”


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> And why do old people always smell like moth balls and stale cheetos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That my friend is top secret!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

All right, all you old geezers quit your bitchin'! Geez .....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Hmmm... old people you say?
> IWhen I go into WallyWorld, it is not "old people" in my way. I find myself, lame as I am, wheeling left and right to get around all the younger people in the way.
> These people move with no sense of purpose whatsoever... like re-animated corpse-drones, hypnotized by some shelf item and frozen in place with their cart (and meter-wide butt) stationed at center isle. How anyone is able to continue surviving while having absolutely no awareness of their surroundings is beyond me. They start at the entrance, shambling bleary-eyed upstream via the exit rather than entrance, oblivious to the foot-high "EXIT" right on the door at eye level, and all the people and carts attempting to navigate around them to get out. THEN they grab a cart and one of those free sanitary wipes, then proceed to wipe down the cart right in the bottleneck of the entrance... oblivious to others now waiting behind them to get inside. If they are a family, they somehow effortlessly mange to spread out across each isle, blocking traffic in both directions. You can stand there with your own cart and glower at them... they often turn and see you, register nothing, and the empty head swivels back to again chatter about what might be needed for tonight's dinner.


This is likely my biggest pet peeve ^^^^^ folks who are oblivious to their surrounding and others. 
Move yo' fat ass over dipshit!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I actually do OK. I used to be a workout king, wight lifting, running, heavy bag, etc. Three ruptured discs in my back curtailed the heavy weight lifting but I still use lite weights, swim in the summer, still work the heavy bag and walk as much as I can. No running, starting to run a bit again. All and all, for the life I have lived and what I put my body through I am good to go, albeit with some minor aches and pains, a touch of arthritis setting in my shoulders, knees, etc.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've never been to a workout place, can't handle the locker room stench. Although I'm sure I would benefit from the cardiovascular point. I used to think when I saw people running, if you want to sweat, get a manual labor job.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nothing's easy. As we get older we have to fight to keep fit, but it's worth it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> And why do old people always smell like moth balls and stale cheetos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> ..When I go into WallyWorld, it is not "old people" in my way. I find myself, lame as I am, wheeling left and right to get around all the younger people in the way.
> These people move with no sense of purpose whatsoever... like re-animated corpse-drones, hypnotized by some shelf item and frozen in place with their cart (and meter-wide butt) stationed at center isle. How anyone is able to continue surviving while having absolutely no awareness of their surroundings is beyond me. They start at the entrance, shambling bleary-eyed upstream via the exit rather than entrance, oblivious to the foot-high "EXIT" right on the door at eye level, and all the people and carts attempting to navigate around them to get out. THEN they grab a cart and one of those free sanitary wipes, then proceed to wipe down the cart right in the bottleneck of the entrance... oblivious to others now waiting behind them to get inside. If they are a family, they somehow effortlessly mange to spread out across each isle, blocking traffic in both directions. You can stand there with your own cart and glower at them... they often turn and see you, register nothing, and the empty head swivels back to again chatter about what might be needed for tonight's dinner.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am old and slow,got some bo,but I can still go,pain meds help though.most of the time anyway.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I move with Situational Awareness.
> 
> I try and live my entire life with SA in mind. Sometimes I move fast, other times I move slow. I may not be always right or wrong in my decisions on how I move, but I am constantly thinking about my pace, my direction, my goal or my evasiveness.
> 
> ...


Situational Awareness .... what kinda high falutin stuff you trying to get the blind fools to buy in on now Slip? :vs_shocked:

I hope some of 'em listen, cause I know exactly what you mean. At my house, we call it "keeping your head in the game". I have taught this *mental* and physical peripheral vision to all 3 kids and my wife. I am rarely caught without knowing what and who is behind me, in front of me, and beside me. I always anticipate and have a plan B, plan C, and often a plan D.

It's a lifestyle I adopted after realizing that the world is filled with idiots ..... and learning idiots do idiotic things.

Situational Awareness, huh? Yep count me as a practitioner. :vs_shake:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I'm 55 and feel like I'm 70, DR what's that. To many years wrecking my body to make a buck. I move slow cause I never know which knee, ankle or hip will pop out or lock up. Gym is a place to go watch my nephews play sports, if I can climb up those shaky bleachers.


I'm not in good enough shape to work out. 
Gym?....That's the fella that owns the Pawn shop in my Town...Spells it different though.
Must be the French way of spelling it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

It's not that us old geezers move slow. We move at a normal pace.

_It's the young whippersnappers that are going a gazillion miles an hour_. They're in such a rush to attain total, instant gratification. When one activity (such as posting a selfie with a pile of dog poop they stepped in on their FaceSpace or MyBook page) doesn't bring them immediate pleasure, they're off to the store to buy Tide Pods to eat.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's not that us old geezers move slow. We move at a normal pace.
> 
> _It's the young whippersnappers that are going a gazillion miles an hour_. They're in such a rush to attain total, instant gratification. When one activity (such as posting a selfie with a pile of dog poop they stepped in on their FaceSpace or MyBook page) doesn't bring them immediate pleasure, they're off to the store to buy Tide Pods to eat.


Yeah! AND - what's with this talking so fast thing now?? More than once I've had to interrupt a 20+yo that was answering a question to tell them to speak slower. ALSO - I listen to FoxNews Talk Radio on IHeart...and they speed up their pre-taped broadcasts. I _know_ my old slow ears aren't what's making Bret Baier and Jesse Watters sound like little girls.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah! AND - what's with this talking so fast thing now??


My guess is that millennials believe that all icky work in the future will be done by robots. They are practicing to speak in a progression of 1s and 0s.

My guess is that they have sex that way, too.

My wife is a teacher, and when she runs across examples like this she sighs and says, *"In the jungle they would be eaten..."*


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I think if you are a male you should be able to look down and see the top of you shoes (fooled you didn't I?)


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> Hmmm... old people you say?
> I am 60 years old, with bad knees and somewhat overweight. In addition, I have PPPD, a neurological condition which causes dizziness. Top all that off with 1st stage emphysema, and you have the picture.
> When I go into WallyWorld, it is not "old people" in my way. I find myself, lame as I am, wheeling left and right to get around all the younger people in the way.
> These people move with no sense of purpose whatsoever... like re-animated corpse-drones, hypnotized by some shelf item and frozen in place with their cart (and meter-wide butt) stationed at center isle. How anyone is able to continue surviving while having absolutely no awareness of their surroundings is beyond me. They start at the entrance, shambling bleary-eyed upstream via the exit rather than entrance, oblivious to the foot-high "EXIT" right on the door at eye level, and all the people and carts attempting to navigate around them to get out. THEN they grab a cart and one of those free sanitary wipes, then proceed to wipe down the cart right in the bottleneck of the entrance... oblivious to others now waiting behind them to get inside. If they are a family, they somehow effortlessly mange to spread out across each isle, blocking traffic in both directions. You can stand there with your own cart and glower at them... they often turn and see you, register nothing, and the empty head swivels back to again chatter about what might be needed for tonight's dinner.


That OR, they meet up with friends or neighbors and stand in the middle of the aisle discussing who knows what. Yeah, they see you but don't do anything about it. EXCUSE ME but move your damn chitchat & gossip session OUT OF MY WAY cause I have NO problem running your ass over. :vs_mad:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm now 58. Up until about 5 years ago, most youngins couldn't keep up with me. Then I went & tripped over the dog that I didn't get checked out by a DR for, but started having problems with my feet, knees & hips. Nothing major really, but developed a limp. Have since had some other major health issues, including degeneration & arthritis setting in and now my get up & go has got up & went.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah! AND - what's with this talking so fast thing now?? More than once I've had to interrupt a 20+yo that was answering a question to tell them to speak slower. ALSO - I listen to FoxNews Talk Radio on IHeart...and they speed up their pre-taped broadcasts. I _know_ my old slow ears aren't what's making Bret Baier and Jesse Watters sound like little girls.
> :vs_laugh:


Yeah! And don't ya hate it when you live on a mountain where the internet only works once every couple weeks and limits your posting and input to an occasional joining the party? Hint, hint. :vs_wave:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Us old fogies move slow........ until it comes to work. And I mean *WORK*. Then the young-uns are about as fast as a dead turtle stuck in the mud in mid-January.

At least once a week I tell some cubby, "Are you gonna let some old, fat bald guy leave you in the dust?"


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Why do old people move so slow? 
.
We're saving our strength to put a whuppin' on that young punk who thinks we are an easy target.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I'm now 58. Up until about 5 years ago, most youngins couldn't keep up with me. Then I went & tripped over the dog that I didn't get checked out by a DR for, but started having problems with my feet, knees & hips. Nothing major really, but developed a limp. Have since had some other major health issues, including degeneration & arthritis setting in and now my get up & go has got up & went.


I say that there's hope in not knowing what I'm dying of. Fooling myself has been a way of life...why stop now by seeing a doctor.

Runnings for pussies, and lifting weights is for people who don't work hard enough already. If you talk fast, you probably think slow. and most people asses today are like a tall tale.....gets bigger and bigger ever day.

Me... I look on the brighter side of life...I cant see how big or little my willy is anymore so I can make myself believe anythings possible....and I'll out live all my kids by months in a starvation scenario...unless they decide to kill and eat me.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I say that there's hope in not knowing what I'm dying of. Fooling myself has been a way of life...why stop now by seeing a doctor.
> 
> Runnings for pussies, and lifting weights is for people who don't work hard enough already. If you talk fast, you probably think slow. and most people asses today are like a tall tale.....gets bigger and bigger ever day.
> 
> Me... I look on the brighter side of life...I cant see how big or little my willy is anymore so I can make myself believe anythings possible....and I'll out live all my kids by months in a starvation scenario...unless they decide to kill and eat me.


LOL that's funny stuff.
I used to work the dock 10-12 hours a night on the graveyard shift for years... loading 70 lb. sacks all night into trucks. Then I would hit the gym after work and yes LIFT WEIGHTS. If you don't consider that working hard enough, you were a much better man than me!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Hmmm... old people you say?
> 
> THEN they grab a cart and one of those free sanitary wipes, then proceed to wipe down the cart right in the bottleneck of the entrance... oblivious to others now waiting behind them to get inside. If they are a family, they somehow effortlessly mange to spread out across each isle, blocking traffic in both directions. You can stand there with your own cart and glower at them... they often turn and see you, register nothing, and the empty head swivels back to again chatter about what might be needed for tonight's dinner.


That is a type of insolence, and they were taught how to be a clod, by their mother, father and teachers. It is a comfort to know that there will be a sorting out of them, at the Judgement.

1. Audaciously rude or disrespectful. {I think that sums it up nicely.}
https://www.thefreedictionary.com/insolence


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> ..............It is a comfort to know that there will be a sorting out of them, at the Judgement.....


If those of us who are ready for our judgement can ever get them out of our way...........


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use to pick up 100-150 pound die sets, moving them from one machine to another, too much work getting a cart.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> I think if you are a male you should be able to look down and see the top of you shoes (fooled you didn't I?)


I can see both, have a 34 inch waist.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If those of us who are ready for our judgement can ever get them out of our way...........


We can't, and I have tried to, so I chalk it up to "The Parable Of The Wheat And The Tares." They will be taken away, and burned, which is their just reward. Until then, they make life a burdensome trial.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I say that there's hope in not knowing what I'm dying of. Fooling myself has been a way of life...why stop now by seeing a doctor.
> 
> Runnings for pussies, and lifting weights is for people who don't work hard enough already. If you talk fast, you probably think slow. and most people asses today are like a tall tale.....gets bigger and bigger ever day.
> 
> Me... I look on the brighter side of life...I cant see how big or little my willy is anymore so I can make myself believe anythings possible....and I'll out live all my kids by months in a starvation scenario...unless they decide to kill and eat me.


LOL Delusion is grand, aint it.
Who needs a gym when ya own a mountain. Decided recently to sell my 'old-age' easy place back in the city. With good luck, the mountain will get me right before I'm too old to chop wood. It's do the work or die, here.
I'll keep doing the work till I can't, then die. I like that.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Yeah! And don't ya hate it when you live on a mountain where the internet only works once every couple weeks and limits your posting and input to an occasional joining the party? Hint, hint. :vs_wave:


Aww...thanks; it's nice to be missed. 
We always have internet, it's time that runs short. Spring cleanup, selling the city place, & fishing season finally opened Saturday..yeahhhh!

p.s.. I'm stayin out of the political/news/bitchin&moanin threads. Life's too short, imo, to intentionally dwell in the swirly.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Aww...thanks; it's nice to be missed.
> We always have internet, it's time that runs short. Spring cleanup, selling the city place, & fishing season finally opened Saturday..yeahhhh!
> 
> p.s.. I'm stayin out of the political/news/bitchin&moanin threads. Life's too short, imo, to intentionally dwell in the swirly.


Amen sister!!! I got enough to keep my plate full just worrying about what I might say next, let alone what other folks, specially liars and sneak politicians and reporters , say.

Hell I'm always just one bad decision away from prison or unemployment.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I just blame it on thinking I was superman when I was young and dumb. Humped ammo my whole career in the Navy. I led by example and expected my guys to keep up with me. Now being retired from the Navy for 18 yrs I am paying the Piper dearly in pain and wore out joints. But I still go to range and shoot as much as I can, I feel it recoil, and pain..... but it is a good pain when you can still hit an 8" gong at 300 yrds with iron sights, and rapid fire with a bolt gun, not no wait 3-4 minutes tween shots. Pain comes with age, age comes with wisdom (by not working like you are industructable). 



yoop


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

You know how the Toby Keith song goes "I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was"


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Also, "Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old people move slowly for obvious reasons. Wear and tear. Arthritis ect. 

Here’s some insight from a younger person in this older crowd of main posters. I am 32. 

I have managed a deli for 3 years before I do what I do now. In my opinion old people are better workers, and I trusted my older crew much more than the younger crew. My reasons for this come down to quality and their learned ability to connect more with the people buying our products. The older ones sacrifice speed for establishing business relationships with customers. The younger ones for the most part didn’t give a damn. I would catch them on their phones using Snapchat or some other stupid trendy bs that is the craze today with the young sheepies. The young ones were more irrational and more prone to crumple under pressure.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Old people move slowly for obvious reasons. Wear and tear. Arthritis ect.
> 
> Here's some insight from a younger person in this older crowd of main posters. I am 32.
> 
> I have managed a deli for 3 years before I do what I do now. In my opinion old people are better workers, and I trusted my older crew much more than the younger crew. My reasons for this come down to quality and their learned ability to connect more with the people buying our products. The older ones sacrifice speed for establishing business relationships with customers. The younger ones for the most part didn't give a damn. I would catch them on their phones using Snapchat or some other stupid trendy bs that is the craze today with the young sheepies. The young ones were more irrational and more prone to crumple under pressure.


If only the old geezers didn't have to take a piss every hour though, and smoke breaks!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's the real answer:

Old folks move slow because *we know how to get the friggin' job done*. And even though we 'move slow', we get the figgin' job done faster, better, safer and more efficiently than any of you cubbies ever will. So to you yung-uns bitchin about us old geezers 'being slow', just remember.... by the time you put your phone away, fiddle-fart a half-hour away contemplating what the fook you're supposed to do, take 3 bio-breaks, then goof off for an hour asking again what is is you're are supposed to do..... _Gramps has got the job done_. And it will be done _correctly_, not like the shît you slapped on the wall! We're the generation that gets things done, not just 'does stuff'. Now put down that gawdammed phone, pull your pants up, but a belt on, and _get to friggin work already_, will ya? You're getting paid _to work_, not for _showing up_.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here's the real answer:
> 
> Old folks move slow because *we know how to get the friggin' job done*. And even though we 'move slow', we get the figgin' job done faster, better, safer and more efficiently than any of you cubbies ever will. So to you yung-uns bitchin about us old geezers 'being slow', just remember.... by the time you put your phone away, fiddle-fart a half-hour away contemplating what the fook you're supposed to do, take 3 bio-breaks, then goof off for an hour asking again what is is you're are supposed to do..... _Gramps has got the job done_. And it will be done _correctly_, not like the shît you slapped on the wall! We're the generation that gets things done, not just 'does stuff'. Now put down that gawdammed phone, pull your pants up, but a belt on, and _get to friggin work already_, will ya? You're getting paid _to work_, not for _showing up_.


It's simply diligence with intent. It works.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> If only the old geezers didn't have to take a piss every hour though, and smoke breaks!


So days that's me....if I'm drinking tea.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm old & slow.... 'cuz I want to be.


----------

